# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] New patch 2.6.1.50649

## JollyTex

surprised no one has started a new thread on patch, just happened a few minutes ago

Sic em KJ

----------


## Vern1701

Does it break THUD?

----------


## jensmd

yes :///////////

----------


## jpgaming262

They posted some patch notes I think it's BS. It's just to counter thud / bots I think.

----------


## Vern1701

back end client side improvements and Razer Chroma support. No, I don't think so.

----------


## sousukeneko

waiting for updates

----------


## Vern1701

Enigma and KJ will need some time, but by the end of the week. I think this will be the S14 patch, but I need to tweet to confirm.

----------


## sousukeneko

for sure, let's wait for the new season to arrive, I had completely forgotten the 14th season. Thanks for clarifying.

----------


## ThudUser

They've posted already. No need to "confirm." This season (13) ends on the 3rd of June, 2018. New one starts 2 weeks later.

----------


## ThudUser

https://us.diablo3.com/en/blog/21791...soon-5-18-2018

----------


## durdurdur123

He's saying that this might be the S14 patch, not that S14 is coming soon. Read carefully before you post something.

Also us who use thud for pushing last days of season rly need an update.

----------


## ThudUser

And I'm saying, if you read the link. ALL that information has already been provided by Blizzard (weeks ago at this point?). Educate yourself! (aka: read carefully) :P

I honestly think I read his post carefully. Maybe I misunderstood.

I know they'll need time to "respond" to the changes implemented by this patch. That timeline has been graciously defined and provided weeks in advance.

I use THud as well and I am also on the leader boards. So I completely understand "needing" THud. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## knight84

comes enigma and kj .. the djablo resounds in life and gives us the magic eye back.

I'm sure without you the game would not be played at all, much less.

I use thud itself, alone because I like the composition of the overlay and how flexible you can customize it with snippets.

Keep on doing your great job, thanks in advance.



btw. sry for bad english  :Smile:

----------


## S4T4

yeah man this patch has messed up my end of season push the game is horrible to play with pretty much the bare minimum map information

----------


## tuxinator

Yeah thats becouse your a random pleb, with 0 skills, i can do 130gr+ without it. But i have played the game for almoste 10000 hours.

----------


## tuxinator

> yeah man this patch has messed up my end of season push the game is horrible to play with pretty much the bare minimum map information


Yeah thats becouse your a random pleb, with 0 skills, i can do 130gr+ without it. But i have played the game for almoste 10000 hours.

----------


## durdurdur123

> Yeah thats becouse your a random pleb, with 0 skills, i can do 130gr+ without it. But i have played the game for almoste 10000 hours.


Who cares about 130 gr, we talk about rank #1 GRs.

----------


## KillerJohn

I'll start working on this tonight. Sadly (for you) I am on holiday from this Friday until the end of next Tuesday which means I'll be far away from my workstation.
I hope tonight+tomorrow Enigma and me together will have enough time to fix the issues and release a new build.

----------


## Vern1701

> I'll start working on this tonight. Sadly (for you) I am on holiday from this Friday until the end of next Tuesday which means I'll be far away from my workstation.
> I hope tonight+tomorrow Enigma and me together will have enough time to fix the issues and release a new build.


KJ, we just had Memorial Day holiday here in the States, so I totally understand the need for some R&R. There is plenty of time to update in time for S14 (starts 6/15), though, so enjoy your hard-earned holiday. Blizz patches always are unpredictable these days...

----------


## durdurdur123

It doesn't look like a security patch this time, just new offsets.

----------


## jpgaming262

> It doesn't look like a security patch this time, just new offsets.


How do you know? I'm a noob in programming.

----------


## durdurdur123

> How do you know? I'm a noob in programming.


I would suggest you to find it out by yourself, in case you're really interested of learning how "programming" works.
In case you're not interested, meh, the answer is debugger.

----------


## jpgaming262

> I would suggest you to find it out by yourself, in case you're really interested of learning how "programming" works.
> In case you're not interested, meh, the answer is debugger.


Ok good thanks. I am not interested in coding. I appreciate the answer.

----------


## Daarth#1985

Would be greatly appreciated if you're able to find the time before your vacation Season Ends on Sunday and its basically forcing me to update to play, if I try launching from shortcut it says servers are offline. Either way, Thanks in advance.

----------


## DysfunctionaI

Huzzah!  :Smile:

----------


## TL gamer

Or you could just play the game normally!

----------


## Leoguy77

> Or you could just play the game normally!


stfu...


----------

----------


## Daarth#1985

yeah, id like to get back to playing the game normally.. normally I can see buffs and debuffs neatly and organized like one might just expect from a video game 

im just sayin is all 

lotta what th provides should just already be in the game, QoL, UI, things devs talked about optimizing but never did, makes the overall experience more enjoyable.

----------


## jpgaming262

> yeah, id like to get back to playing the game normally.. normally I can see buffs and debuffs neatly and organized like one might just expect from a video game.


QFT 

10 chars reqs

----------


## TL gamer

What's with everyone making up crap to justify cheating? it constantly amazes me how people use preference on how they THINK the game should be as an excuse to cheat.

While I agree with people about what should be in the game, the reality is that it doesn't matter what anyone THINKS should be in the game. The bottom line is that TH is a 3rd party program that is not authorized by blizzard, it's against the code of conduct to use it, so. if Blizzard wants to ban people for using it they will, if they don't, then they won't, there is nothing to debate or argue on that.

----------


## jpgaming262

> What's with everyone making up crap to justify cheating? it constantly amazes me how people use preference on how they THINK the game should be as an excuse to cheat.
> 
> While I agree with people about what should be in the game, the reality is that it doesn't matter what anyone THINKS should be in the game. The bottom line is that TH is a 3rd party program that is not authorized by blizzard, it's against the code of conduct to use it, so. if Blizzard wants to ban people for using it they will, if they don't, then they won't, there is nothing to debate or argue on that.


I think his point was that the game itself was not really polished or designed for the meta at the start.

I really fail to see the point of your post thought. It does matter what people think should be in the game. It's the players that play the game not Blizzard. It's the players that buys the game.

----------


## Daarth#1985

^ Well said. 

2nd season in a row coming up no changes.. I will play the game how I enjoy it the most. We all decide what we consider to be appropriate for ourselves at our level of play. I don't spend any time complaining about botters on the forums, even though I dont bot and trust me a great deal of our competition does, or at least takes Cookies (botted bounties), though I will admit to a small amount of joy when I see their names removed from the boards, but I am in HC though, and this (TH) seems to be the level at which the top tier consider to be legit.

----------


## durdurdur123

> What's with everyone making up crap to justify cheating? it constantly amazes me how people use preference on how they THINK the game should be as an excuse to cheat.
> 
> While I agree with people about what should be in the game, the reality is that it doesn't matter what anyone THINKS should be in the game. The bottom line is that TH is a 3rd party program that is not authorized by blizzard, it's against the code of conduct to use it, so. if Blizzard wants to ban people for using it they will, if they don't, then they won't, there is nothing to debate or argue on that.


Then, WTF are you doing in a forum that's all about hacks, bots and exploits ?

----------


## jensmd

> Then, WTF are you doing in a forum that's all about hacks, bots and exploits ?


my thoughts

----------


## prrovoss

> What's with everyone making up crap to justify cheating? it constantly amazes me how people use preference on how they THINK the game should be as an excuse to cheat.
> 
> While I agree with people about what should be in the game, the reality is that it doesn't matter what anyone THINKS should be in the game. The bottom line is that TH is a 3rd party program that is not authorized by blizzard, it's against the code of conduct to use it, so. if Blizzard wants to ban people for using it they will, if they don't, then they won't, there is nothing to debate or argue on that.


i will just leave this here:
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...-map-hack.html (You guys might want to fix this (Enigma Map Hack))

----------


## JackCeparou

> i will just leave this here:
> dia...-map-hack.html


Oh gosh, him, again..

And btw, there is hope ;p



> Should have a version ready within 24 hours. So far I haven't seen anything I can't work around.

----------


## LArcstix

> ^ Well said. 
> 
> 2nd season in a row coming up no changes.. I will play the game how I enjoy it the most. We all decide what we consider to be appropriate for ourselves at our level of play. I don't spend any time complaining about botters on the forums, even though I dont bot and trust me a great deal of our competition does, or at least takes Cookies (botted bounties), though I will admit to a small amount of joy when I see their names removed from the boards, but I am in HC though, and this (TH) seems to be the level at which the top tier consider to be legit.


A great deal of your clan bots as well, unless you considered them your competition.

----------


## Daarth#1985

> A great deal of your clan bots as well, unless you considered them your competition.


A great deal of my clan bots? If you know who I am please feel free to msg me in game and tell me who does. We watch out for it, watch for patterns of behavior, obviously playtime, etc.. 

We do really well and we don't bot, I dont know if that is possible to do in softcore anymore (at least not without just destroying yourself) and i dont want hardcore to end up in the same boat. A lot of people I know in SC do and that's their business. As it stands now in HC NA, there's very few if any botters that are Top 5.

I think this is getting a little off topic so I'm done with the conversation, our track record, our hours, we reply if were not busy speaks for itself.

----------


## KillerJohn

this patch is a bitch  :Frown:  I don't think there will be a release in a week. sorry  :Frown:

----------


## dnr1

"_You're clowning...you're not clowning? I sense clowns_", Deadpool. 

GG blizz pretty, if you were actually focused on improving the game with patches, Turbohud would be enabled by default lol

aw well, keep up the great work KillerJohn and enigma32.  :Smile:

----------


## DysfunctionaI

> this patch is a bitch  I don't think there will be a release in a week. sorry


rip season

----------


## Aiste

Thank you for trying regardless there will be anyway a another pre-season patch, hence not worth your time to update it twice.
Thanks again for your work.

----------


## durdurdur123

It's OK, enigma's MH works great and it's more than enough to complete our push for this season.

Enjoy your holidays.

----------


## stenbey

> It's OK, enigma's MH works great and it's more than enough to complete our push for this season.
> 
> Enjoy your holidays.


where can I download that maphack ?

----------


## Lautiara

> where can I download that maphack ?


You can find it here --> https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...3-maphack.html (Enigma.D3.MapHack)

----------


## diamond564

thanks!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vern1701

> this patch is a bitch  I don't think there will be a release in a week. sorry


S14 is in two weeks: 6/15 1700 KST/CET/PDT. I will monitor if another patch comes in, which is highly unlikely, but... The point is, if it's not ready, the game will still be there.

----------


## stenbey

> You can find it here --> https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...3-maphack.html (Enigma.D3.MapHack)


Thanx a lot man. It works fine,gonna be good until KJ updates the hud.

----------


## KillerJohn

BETA RELEASE HERE

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...49-v7-6-a.html

again, not possible without Enigma!

----------


## SeaDragon

> BETA RELEASE HERE
> 
> https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...49-v7-6-a.html
> 
> again, not possible without Enigma!


greater rift plugin failed again

----------


## SeaDragon

An exception log that occurs when reentering the game
But the plugin does not appear to be any exception.



```
2018.06.06 00:16:14.130	collect exception (System.Exception: can't find object manager
   在 Turbo.Collector.DynamicAddressFinder.Find()
   在 Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪⁫‎‫*‫‫‎‪‎‬⁮*⁪‬‎⁭⁫⁪⁪⁭⁬‎*⁮‎⁭⁭‏⁭‬⁫‏‏⁮⁮*‎*‏*()
   在 Turbo.Collector.Collect.⁬⁪‏‎​⁫⁭⁮**⁭*⁮‎**⁬‬​‎***⁯*‫⁮⁯*⁭⁫*​⁮⁪⁯⁮⁮‪**(Boolean ))
```

----------


## MrOne

> An exception log that occurs when reentering the game
> But the plugin does not appear to be any exception.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 2018.06.06 00:16:14.130	collect exception (System.Exception: can't find object manager
>    在 Turbo.Collector.DynamicAddressFinder.Find()
>    在 Turbo.Collector.Markers.MarkerCollector.⁪⁫‎‫*‫‫‎‪‎‬⁮*⁪‬‎⁭⁫⁪⁪⁭⁬‎*⁮‎⁭⁭‏⁭‬⁫‏‏⁮⁮*‎*‏*()
> ...





> greater rift plugin failed again


Could you specify? I just make 1 bounties, one normal rift and one GR100 and everything ok.
Also exit game and make new one doesn't make exceptions.
Try without any customization  :Wink:

----------


## SeaDragon

> Could you specify? I just make 1 bounties, one normal rift and one GR100 and everything ok.
> Also exit game and make new one doesn't make exceptions.
> Try without any customization


I think it has nothing to do with customization. This is a memory search problem.Maybe it doesn't happen often, it's just a chance

----------


## bm206

> greater rift plugin failed again


I can confirm this problem.

----------


## JollyTex

Here's a big one to the KJ. Your effort even before and after your vacation of whatever it was, is commendable. Thanks to you and Enigma if he helped.

A BIG ATTA BOY to you

----------


## Vern1701

> BETA RELEASE HERE
> 
> https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...49-v7-6-a.html
> 
> again, not possible without Enigma!


For whatever reason, the dl page or file said 18-6-5 STABLE when I picked it up 4 hrs after it was posted. Hmmmm...

----------


## MLTrob86

Anyone its having lags recently? not sure if its coz of thud >.<

----------


## Vern1701

Might be your connection. No lag here, but I haven't pushed the envelope yet.

----------

